# PCB de Aluminio



## edeys (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola Amigos del Foro. 
Quisiera saber si alguno de Uds. sabe como diseñar circuitos impresos sobre PCB de aluminio. Generalmente uso para el FR2 o FR4 el "Método de la Plancha". Se puede usar este mismo método para el PCB de aluminio?? Que es lo que protegería el aluminio del ácido? 
Mi otra consulta. Alguno de Uds. sabrá donde venden esas planchas de PCB de aluminio aca en Buenos Aires??.
Desde ya les agradezco cualquier info que me puedan dar al respecto. Muchas Gracias


----------



## penrico (Jun 8, 2011)

EDESYS,

            Con la plancha, olvidate. El aluminio disipa muchisimo, no podes darle el calor suficiente para transferir el tonner. Incluso despues para soldar los componentes es un problema. Yo tuve que poner la placa sobre una resistencia para precalentarla hasta unos 100°c y ahi pude soldarla. Las planchas de aluminio las compramos en china. Aca en Argentina no las vas a conseguir


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

hay otra forma más simple de soldar el alumnio y no hace falta recalentarlo dado que terminas empeorando sus propiedades conductivas


----------



## edeys (Jun 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> hay otra forma más simple de soldar el alumnio y no hace falta recalentarlo dado que terminas empeorando sus propiedades conductivas



Hola. Me podrías decir que método usas vos?? Soy nuevo en esto del PCB de aluminio, jamas hice uno. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

No lo he utuizado alli pero si me ha tocado soldar un cable a masa en un chasis de aluminio muchas veces ya sea porque el anclaje original fue cortado y los métodos mecánicos si no estan echos con los elementos adecuados al tiempo traen problemas, el método ya ha sido comentado anteriormente en el foro, consiste en la parte que vas a soldar por vez primera derretir la cera de una vela, previo ha haber limpiado mecánicamente y quimicamente el lugar es decir que este bien brillante y libre de cualquier cosa que impida la soldadura, por ejemplo limpiar con alcohol isoprópilico, tras dejar la cera calentar con el soldador, tarda má de lo habitual por ser aluminio, la cera estara líquiida, cuando consideramos que esta con un temperatura adecuada probamos con el estaño y si se derrite agregamos de a poco y veremos que al principio se quiere hacer una bolita para luego eparsirse sobre la superficie agregamos lo que necesitemeso y listo luego de eso podemos soldar lo que quieras un calbe un componente etc, la cera se quita luego con faclildad solo es necesario en el estañado una vez que la superficie tiene estaño adherio no la necesitars más


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2011)

Hasta donde se el Cu conduce mejor el calor y la electricidad que el Al.
Osea que probablemente sirva el método de la plancha.


----------



## penrico (Jun 9, 2011)

Hay una confusión acá. Las placas de aluminio no son la parte de las pistas, sinó la parte del cuerpo de la placa. No hay que soldar los componentes en el aluminio. Las pistas siguen siendo de cobre, y hay una pequeña capa de 0,150mm de material aislante entre la placa y una plancha de aluminio. Este tipo de placas se utilizan para disipar calor, son expectaculares para eso. El tema es que justamente como es tan disipadora de calor, cuando se quieren soldar los componentes (en el lado del cobre) se hace muy difícil. Si no precalentas la placa, te quedan las soldaduras frias. Ni que hablar de querer desoldar un componente previamente puesto.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 9, 2011)

La primera vez que leo sobre este tipo de PCB´s.
Una duda que me surge:

Las patas de los componentes no hacen corto al traspasar el aluminio, o es que se sueldan directamente en la face del cobre.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2011)

para soldar aluminio con metales ferrosos y no ferrosos hay un elemento parecido al estaño que lo venden en las casas de refrigeracion para reparar evaporadores calculen que cuesta unos 15 u$s el metro y medio y no entiendo lo del pcb de aluminio pasen un link para verlo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Pero eso vale una fortuna, te sale más caro que el pcb, con lo que yo le dije sale monedas y suelda perfecto, todos lo que lo han probado incluso aqui en el foro comprobaron que simple y que económico es

Es una placa que en lugar de tener una capa de cobre la tiene de aluminio


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2011)

nunca las vi osea que es pertinax o fibra y la capa de aluminio??


----------



## sjuan (Jun 9, 2011)

buscador: galvanizado de pcb


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Es una placa que en lugar de tener una capa de cobre la tiene de aluminio


No, Panda. Lo que se reemplaza no es el cobre, sino el pertinax.
El cuerpo de la placa se hace de alumini, se pone (bien pegada) una peícula aislante (imaginátelo como la mica aislante de los transistores) y sobre esa se pega el cobre y ahí se suelda lo que haya que soldar.

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> buscador: galvanizado de pcb



no entiendo que quisiste hacer entender?? que tiene que ver galvanizado de pcb con pcb de aluminio 



Cacho dijo:


> No, Panda. Lo que se reemplaza no es el cobre, sino el pertinax.
> El cuerpo de la placa se hace de alumini, se pone (bien pegada) una peícula aislante (imaginátelo como la mica aislante de los transistores) y sobre esa se pega el cobre y ahí se suelda lo que haya que soldar.
> 
> Saludos


 ahora entiendo es solo para mejorar la dicipacion no son las pistas de aluminio ya me parecia para que complicarce de soldar aluminio que un desastre vieron la nueba soldadura de cobre mediante arco con carbon y aporte???


----------



## capitanp (Jun 9, 2011)

Para mi que estan hablando de dos cosas distintas, lo mas probable es que pregunte por el galbanizado.


Igual me gustaria verle la cara cuando ponga un pcb de aluminio en el percloruro ferrico


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2011)

ya lo lei y ni una foto vi.

o estan hablando de brujas o de que se pusieron de novios con megan fox.....
y no respondieron eso de que como hacen para hacer lso agujeros y atravesar la placa con las patitas sin tocar el cuerpo de aluminio .

yo nunca las vi...........no es que sea como uña y dedo con la electronica pero algo he visto ......deben ser algo muy especifico . muy muy ....


----------



## capitanp (Jun 9, 2011)

> y no respondieron eso de que como hacen para hacer lso agujeros y atravesar la placa con las patitas sin tocar el cuerpo de aluminio .


 
Haces el agujero mas grande sin tocar el cobre


----------



## penrico (Jun 9, 2011)

fernandob,

               Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas. Esas placas existen y estan muy buenas porque usas la misma placa como disipador. Se usan componentes todos montaje superficial, así no tenés que hacer huecos. Tengo placas, pero si le saco fotos, no vas a ver nada diferente a una placa común, excepto que la parte de atras tiene color aluminio. Fijate aca hay un fabricante de esas placas:

http://www.pcbinchina.es/1-4-aluminium-base-pcb.html

Pone sinó en google, aluminium pcb y te van a aparecen miles de fabricas. La mayoría de china.

Las contras de usar esas placas son dos: Soldarlo, es complicado porque al disipar tanto, la soldadura no se calienta lo suficiente. La otra complicación es que tienen mucha capacidad, y segun como haces el ruteo, puede producirte interferencias y ruidos inducidos por la alta capacidad que se presenta entre las pistas y la base de aluminio. Según el tamaño del pad, es mas o menos capacidad. Yo le he medido a un pad de 1x1mm aproximadamente 40 pF. Si trabajas en frecuencias arriba de los 100-200khz esto te puede producir problemas


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2011)

mira vos que tonto , tenes razon , solo con usar smd ya esta el tema de agujeros.
no te preocupes que tengo claro que hay mil cosas que no se, pero que jamas me haya caido una , ... se ve que se usan muy pero muy poco ...o seran caritas ??


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Y... Son medio caros (muy caros si los comparás con las plaquetas de pertinax de siempre) y para hacerla más fea vas a tener que hacer el PCB con un CNC (¿quién tiraría una plaqueta de estas  al ácido?).

La enorme ventaja es que podés usar SMDs de potencia (MOSFETs y esas cosas) sin complicarte la vida demasiado y que los SMD los ponen las máquinas, así que el costo de ensamblado es el mismo que el de cualquier otra placa SMD y mucho menos que el de una placa _thru hole_. Al soldar por ola... Le das un par de graditos más y ya vas bastante cubierto para lo del estaño.
De última, más de una pasada.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2011)

lo que me quede pensando es que es ....
digamso una placa fina de fibra o material aislante que esta pegada a una placa de aluminio , no ?? 

casi casi que uno podria hacer algo intermedio, un hibrido:
una placa de fibra fina, la mas fina se que hay varios espesores.
soldas todo smd (soldas facil ya qu eno tiene aluminio) .
pero en el diseño del impreso donde apoya el cuerpo de lso compo que disipan potencia ahi el impreso tiene un agujero.
asi que :
pegas una placa de aluminio a tu plaqueta con todo soldado y fijas lso compo de potencia a la placa .

en fin, esta bueno saber que existen y uno podria , segun el caso usar la idea para un diseño, .... en general lo que hacemos es tirar todo lo que sea de potencia a un lado de la palca, a un perimetro y lo montamos  en disipador a un lado , pero con este concepto  se puede diseñar dejando los compo de potencia donde mas nos convenga.
es una opcion mas.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Pero lo estás viendo desde el punto de vista de una persona armando el circuito.

Ahora pensá que por la punta de una máquina pones todas las plaquetas vírgenes, en varios tachos ponés los componentes y apretás un botón.
Por la otra punta salen las plaquetas terminadas.

Si alguien tiene que sujetarle la placa de aluminio, aislar todo, acomodar... Eso te termina saliendo más caro que comprar la placa virgen más cara.

Por lo del aislante, es del espesor de las micas, no es una placa de 1mm.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2011)

ah. si , te entiendo , si uno fabrica en cantidad y el costo de el trabajo pesa ... no te digo que no .
yo te digo como asimilo la idea para mi , que quizas me sirva.
igual te digo que no se.......pero el costo debe ser prohibitivo.
vos viste de vez en cuando esas palcas ??

quizas sean viables o necesarias para leds de potencia, para algunas aplicaciones con ellos , quizas las empecemos a ver mas.



en que se usan penrico ???




penrico dijo:


> fernandob,
> 
> . Tengo placas, pero si le saco fotos, no vas a ver nada diferente a una placa común, excepto que la parte de atras tiene color aluminio. Fijate aca hay un fabricante de esas s


----------



## Electronec (Jun 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ya lo lei y ni una foto vi.
> 
> o estan hablando de brujas o de que se pusieron de novios con megan fox.....
> *y no respondieron eso de que como hacen para hacer lso agujeros y atravesar la placa con las patitas sin tocar el cuerpo de aluminio .*







penrico dijo:


> ...........................Se usan componentes  todos montaje superficial, así no tenés que hacer huecos. Tengo placas,  pero si le saco fotos, no vas a ver nada diferente a una placa común,  excepto que la parte de atras tiene color aluminio.  ...........................



Gracias.


----------



## elperros (Jun 10, 2011)

No se te ocurra meter el aluminio en acido! Se te disuelve enseguida, sobre todo en clorhídrico o derivados. En nuestro caso CLORURO DE HIERRO III (c). Si no me crees hace una prueba con un pedacito de foil de aluminio casero (el de envolver comida) y el acido. El gas que libera es Cl2 y es baaaaastante irritante para las vías respiratorias y ojos. Pero no inflamable (una a favor). 
Espero haberte avisado a tiempo.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> igual te digo que no se.......pero el costo debe ser prohibitivo.
> quizas sean viables o necesarias para leds de potencia...


Precisamente para ese tipo de cosas es que sirven.

Pensá en la gran ventaja de los SMD: El tamaño (hay otras, como la respuesta en frecuencia, pero esa del tamaño es una de las más evidentes). Si ponés un MOSFET para hacer una fuentecita PWM y alimentar un LED de 5W, va un disipador sí o sí.

Chau a la ventaja del tamaño reducido y hola al señor que pone el disipador y lo fija a la placa, hola señora grasa disipadora, hola señor tornillo, amigo del destornillador.
Todo porque esa cosa generará calor.

Si en cambio todo el sustrato fuera disipador, podés manejar cierta potencia sin necesidad de agregar nada, ni grasa (los componentes van soldados al cobre que va pegado al aluminio), ni tornillos y (fundamental) adiós al señor que ensamblaba todo y si se enfermaba se te paraba la producción.

24hs corridas de producción, no tenés más que uno o dos operarios por turno que controlan y cargan la máquina y ya está.

Económicamente hablando es muy conveniente, sale mucho menos y te permite hacer carcasas más chicas (menos material, menos plata). Y encima si es más chiquito podés cobrarlo más caro.

Es un negoción, no para vos ni para mí: Es para los grandes productores. No están pensadas para los hijos de vecino, sino para la fabricación en serie.

Saludos


----------



## penrico (Jun 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ah. si , te entiendo , si uno fabrica en cantidad y el costo de el trabajo pesa ... no te digo que no .
> yo te digo como asimilo la idea para mi , que quizas me sirva.
> igual te digo que no se.......pero el costo debe ser prohibitivo.
> vos viste de vez en cuando esas palcas ??
> ...



Las he usado para unas fuentes switching de aprox. 3x4cm de 30W de potencia. Entrada 28v. salida 28V 1A y 5V 2A. ¿Imaginate de que tamaño tendrías que hacer la fuente con sus disipadores si no usas algo como esto? 

 Adjunto una foto de la fuentecita, le saque de un lado y del otro, para que se vea el aluminio. Los huecos son para pasar unos tornillos


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Muy interesante el tema mas que nada l ode soldar en aluminio porque me ah traido problemas con leds de potencia, recien lei el metodo de la cera de vela y probe con un disipador pero no me funciono en lo mas minimo, cabe aclarar que mi soldador es de los comunsitos, asique probe algo que me salio sin querer mucho mas facil que no es perfecto pero es muy simple y me funciono, dejar caer una pelota de estaño derretido sobre el alumino =o se queda pegada, lo mejor es que no quede en forma de pelotita pegada sino que se aplaste pero pruebenlo van a ver que facil es.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 2, 2012)

> pero no me funciono en lo mas minimo, cabe aclarar que mi soldador es de los comunsitos



Si no se guarda la relación de calor adecuada para lo que queremos soldar, efectivamente no sale y no es falla del método, es falla de aplicación.

Soldar un PCB común es soldar sobre una delgadísisisisima capa de cobre que tiene determinada capacidad de disipación (enfriarse), ahora intentemos lo mismo sobre una chapita que es unas 20 veces mas gruesa y el soldador (cautin) comun que usamos para soldar delicadas piezas de alrededor de 30/50 Watts no podrá calentar suficientemente o lo hará con tanta dificultad que sucede lo que narra el amigo.

Van a soldar en aluminio? sean *generosos* con el calor, limpieza por abrasion mecánica y terminan desengrasando la superficie (isopropilico, cetónicos, solventes), eso de una bolita que queda pegada no es soldadura, es pegote.

.-


----------

